# It's 5 o clock somewhere



## GypRocknRoll73 (Sep 3, 2014)

So today after slaving away for a week at this big home the homeowners throw a BBQ for all the trades with a chef working the grill and a cooler stocked with bud.Site shuts down at 2 and we all socialize for 3,4 hours.Great networking and information session,I think it should be done more often.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

why do you wanna make everybody jealous ?and hopefully the owner will keep this good habit


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

GypRocknRoll73 said:


> So today after slaving away for a week at this big home the homeowners throw a BBQ for all the trades with a chef working the grill and a cooler stocked with bud.Site shuts down at 2 and we all socialize for 3,4 hours.Great networking and information session,I think it should be done more often.


It's nice 2 be appreciated some days!:thumbup:
Not often we get that,But now and then some1 will even tell u,U have done such a great job!!:thumbsup:
Then I could go on about the other half!:furious:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I've been on jobs like this, and my last one the super saved the recycle money for catered meals. One of the laborers aunt owned a Mexican place in SF and it was good stuff. No beer though, because we were in a hospital. 
Congrats to the OP!


----------

